# Halubi



## 4meandthem (Sep 6, 2010)

My Mom used to make this when I was a kid.
The whole house would smell like it.
I haven't had it in 30+ years.
I think I am going to try it this week.

https://community.tasteofhome.com/forums/t/67996.aspx


----------



## justplainbill (Sep 6, 2010)

Halupki?


----------



## Claire (Sep 6, 2010)

Definitely what my husband's family would call halupke, my family would call "stuffed cabbage", most Polish friends would call something like gwampkee (excuse my spelling, I'm going by sound).  I make a huge batch of this every winter using my MIL's recipe, my own mother's, and my mom's best friend's.  I have a friend of eastern European background, and who has no teeth left (she's 80).  For her I chop it up and make a soup of it.  It is very popular with my friends and my husband, a great middle-of-the-winter dish.


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 7, 2010)

My mom has some slovak roots.It is probably the exact same thing with a different dialect.I remember everyone liking it when I was younger.


----------



## Claire (Sep 7, 2010)

My mother-in-law's parents were Slovakian, father-in-laws were Slovene, so the word I learned was probably a mish-mash.


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 8, 2010)

Why do you not cover the pot? do you have to keep adding sauce as it cooks down?


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't remember it being uncovered.I would just see how it goes.If the sauce is getting too thick or doesn't completly cover the cabbage then throw a cover on.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 8, 2010)

we have had few threads about this. There some really good recipes there too. If you care to search for it. I'll see if I can find mine.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok, here is one: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/charlie-ds-ukrainian-recipes-13160-2.html#post890981


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 8, 2010)

Stuffed Cabbage - Another variation of a dish that crosses borders.

My Mom's version, which comes from our Armenian heritage is simmered in a pot (water added) but not tomato topping.  It's served with plain yogurt as a sauce.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Sep 8, 2010)

My family's version (Polish) is baked in stewed tomatoes. For it to be a TRUE family version however is has to be my grandmother's home-made and home-canned stewed tomatoes.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 8, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> My family's version (Piolish) is baked in stewed tomatoes. For it to be a TRUE family version however is has to be my grandmother's home-made and home-canned stewed tomatoes.



Aren't the memories of our childhood just great!?  It'd be wonderful to relive a family dinner like it once was.


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 8, 2010)

Claire said:


> ...*halupke*...*gwampkee *(excuse my spelling, I'm going by sound)...


...bless you. 



(...and what a great recipe charlie!)

.


----------



## Claire (Sep 8, 2010)

Since I like giving some of it to a toothless friend, I make mine with a lot of what she calls "juice", so I can turn it into soup for her.  Not only do I put in canned tomatoes, but also chicken stock and V-8.  My Polish-American friend taught me to put slices of kielbasa in the broth to add flavor to it.  Lots of paprika; a little of it hot, a lot of sweet, and a dab of smoked.  Every once in awhile (not every time), a can of sauerkraut.  The past few years I actually covered and put in a roasting pan in the oven (courtesy of some TV show), and I like it better because the bottom is less likely to scorch.  My MIL used almost exclusively water, with something like a tablespoon of tomato paste.  Mom used to make it with a few cans of tomatoes.  I came up with the stock/tomatoes/V8 combo because I make a lot of soup with the leftovers.  Mom used to make  it with only ground beef, MIL made it with veal/pork/beef mixture (often sold as a meatloaf mixture in some stores).  I tend to use beef & turkey, then the kielbasa adds that bit of fat.  Like I said, mine is culturally a mish-mash, and I make a huge head of cabbage every time.  Hubby could eat it breakfast, lunch and dinner, and my elderly friend just loves the soup I make from the "leftovers".


----------

